# Vizsla swimming too far from shore



## Seaside Johnny (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and have a question about Vizslas swimming ability. My 10-month old Vizsla started swimming a couple of months ago and has since discovered that she can swim after ducks, and actually chased one back to the shore and caught it a couple of weeks ago. Now she takes off after any duck, seagull, or any other bird that is on the shore. She gets so focused on swimming after them that she won't listen to any recall. My concern is that she is going to swim so far out that she won't be able to get back to the shore. Any advice? Are Vizslas smart enough to know their limits and turn back on their own or do I need to get her a life vest? I've tried tethering her but am afraid that she will get tangled.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I owned one that would start yipping when tired, but still wanted to keep swimming after ducks, sea gulls,or just trying to catch fish . Luckily her recall was excellent, so I could get her off the water for a rest. 
I wouldn't count on her stopping on her own. Just as some dogs will run till they fall down from overheating. I've always ecollar condition my dogs, and they recall under any situation.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my advice would be to work on her recall, so that if you think she's getting out of her depth at least she should be able to make it back. Having said that, vizslas do have great reserves of energy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I heard something once, I really have no idea if it is true... that ducks/seabirds will land on the head of a swimming dog to drown them...???
No one has ever confirmed this happening...
I did have a V that got too far out, when she realized it, she panicked and I had to go in after her, I am sure she would have drowned, she just totally freaked out, gasping splashing, completely forgot how to swim. When I got to her, she calmed down I began nudging her toward shore, she swam in by herself, just little pushes from behind. I wanted her to regain her wits and confidence as not to be afraid of water and swimming in the future. It was a very frightening event for me. 
I'm On the side of recall training, either with the e-collar, or whistle for sure.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never heard of that TKN, but domesticated swans, and geese can be mean. I would think a dog could handle them on land, but may have trouble in deep water.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I've never heard of that TKN, but domesticated swans, and geese can be mean. I would think a dog could handle them on land, but may have trouble in deep water.


reminded me of a vid from when Ruby was a pup,,swans can be very intimidating, even as cygnets, Ruby thought so anyway and she only wanted to get her ball back! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js3pDL_g-CY


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I owned one that would start yipping when tired, but still wanted to keep swimming after ducks, sea gulls,or just trying to catch fish . Luckily her recall was excellent, so I could get her off the water for a rest.
> I wouldn't count on her stopping on her own. Just as some dogs will run till they fall down from overheating. I've always ecollar condition my dogs, and they recall under any situation.


Another one of many reasons to e-collar condition your dog.
My boy doesn't get to leave the house too often without it on.
If he doesn't have it on he is on his leash


----------



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

When is it too late to get our v trained on ecollar? Bella just turned 3 & hubby worked with her VERY sporadically in year 2 mostly for recall. She has not been off leash other than dog park but we recently moved and there is a nice county park nearby that he is thinking of starting it up again. Appreciate all opinions. Thanks


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't think it ever too late
go slow, ask questions, and be consistent
In theory the dog isn't supposed to be collar aware.
My boy knows unfortunately when he has his collar on and he does behave better.
He doesn't mind putting it on because he knows its outside time.
They are all different


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless iis a senior dog, it's not to late. 
Even senior dogs are capable of learning. I just personally think they have earned the right to do things their way.


----------

